
My New York Misadventure (1932) - samclemens
http://www.winstonchurchill.org/publications/finest-hour/23-finest-hour-136/2251-my-new-york-misadventure
======
CapitalistCartr
For those of you struggling to identify "RML", its Richard M. Langworth,
former editor.

"The Churchill Centre has announced that Richard M. Langworth will retire as
editor of its quarterly journal Finest Hour on October 31, 2014 after
completion of the Autumn 2014 issue."

------
droshelovich
Nice to see Baruch mentioned on HN. I actually go to Baruch College and don't
know much about him besides what's on the Wikipedia page. There's a statue of
him sitting on a bench near the entrance and I can't help but wonder what he
was like when I walk past it...

~~~
bm1362
I'm also enrolled in Baruch to take a few language classes at night -
interesting to find a HN commenter as well since it's CS dept seems more IT
focused.

~~~
droshelovich
Unfortunately it's not even a "Computer Science" department, they call it
"Computer Information Systems". I never even took a CIS class, I'm technically
a finance major. Pretty much taught myself how to program by playing with
R/C++ and doing the JH Data Science Coursera degree. Also read Paul Graham's
book recently.

------
macintux
Upon such random events the fates of nations and empires hinge.

